# Our friend COLsass reached 2.000 posts!!



## Eugin

*To the one and only COLsass; to the one of the weird name; to the one who likes to pretend he is a "porteño"; to the one with the excellent responses to everyone`s posts and to the one with a great attitude of friendship and kindness:*

*All my gratitude and congratulations for your second milestone!!!* 



*¡Por muchos posts más, che!!!*  

*Muchísimas gracias* y ¡*F E L I C I T A C I O N E S*!!


----------



## Kong Ze

Dos mil felicitaciones y cien mil gracias por tus mensajes.
¡Y que escribas muchos más!


----------



## fenixpollo

Happy Postiversary to one of the pillars of the Spanish forum.  

Good on ya, COLsass!


----------



## danielfranco

Hey, Mr COLsass!
Well done, and thanks for all the input, especially when you're right and I'm silly!  
Dan F.


----------



## Mei

Congragutations COLsass and thank you for all your 2000 help!!! 

Mei


----------



## Soledad Medina

Te felicito por tus valiosos aportes en el foro.
Tus respuestas son siempre certeras.
Cariños
Soledad


----------



## Alundra

¡¡¡¡ENHORABUENA COLSASS!!!!  

Y muchísimas gracias por tus mensajes.

Alundra.


----------



## Maruja14

¡¡¡ FELICIDADES COLSASS !!!

Besos.


----------



## América

*MUCHAS FELICIDADES.*


----------



## lazarus1907

*¡Enhorabuena!*

(Aún tienes que explicarme qué significa "COLsass")


----------



## COLsass

Prefiero no despejar las dudas acerca de mi nombre porque otorga algo de *intriga* y *misterio* a mi existencia, no? Jeje. Pues tendrán que querdarse en duda eterna...

Bueno, bueno, insisten, y me ganaron.  Aquí tienen, espero no desegañarlos con el significado:

*COL*=My major in university: College of Letters. I think one of the first moments of real linguistic joy was when I lived in Spain and people there actually understood my major.  It's always a much too lengthy conversation in English when the word letters (letras) makes perfect sense in Spanish and among Brits. Silly US Americans....Also, it was a small major, so it was kind of a familial literary parlour group--I'm sure we can appreciate that in this form!

*Sass*=On the flip side of translatability (I'm not a big fan of _descaro_ or _fresco_, they lack that aspect of sassy that is more _amusing, witty and jokey_), this is one of my favorite words in English, in terms of both sound quality and meaning...and of course it's relation a character trait of mine that I like to occassionally let loose.

Some servers reject the name, too due to its appearance as meaning something more "jelly-like, gluteous, and twinned" in nature :cough:: drop the S), which I always find amusing and particularly sassy on their part. 

Por mi parte, muchisimas gracias a todos ustedes. Me alegro saber que los ayudé un poco, pero no hay duda que me ayudan mucho más cada día!

Besos!


----------



## Mariaguadalupe

¡Felicidades Colsass!


----------



## la reine victoria

Warm congratulations COLsass!  





La Reine V


----------



## KateNicole

Congratulations and thanks for all your help and kind participation!


----------



## Chaska Ñawi

Here's to my favourite porteño-in-training!  I'm always so pleased when your name pops up in a thread.

Since I have no Quilmes here, allow me to raise a glass of Upper Canada ale instead.  Your very good health!

many thanks,
Chaska


----------



## lauranazario

Felicidades ColSass.

Brindemos con esto... aunque no tenga sabor a "col". 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## COLsass

Son todos muy amables.  Muchas gracias.  

Bubbly and sassy.  Now THAT's a combination I like.


----------



## heidita

This is terrble! I missed so many parties! And such a lot of nice people!

last but not least 

Herzlichen Gückwunsch!


----------

